# Is there a way to...



## Ell (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi, I need to make / buy (would much prefer making) a dresser for my new house, but am having trouble finding some oak which is wide enough to make the sides and top of the dresser. I need them to be approximately 500 x 1000mm but the widest I can find is 250 x 1000mm... Is there a way to attach two of these pieces together (maybe glue)?
I still need it to be strong and supportive though. Please help.

Thanks, Ell


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Edge glueing these boards using bicuits or dowels as support would work for you. Depending on how much strength you need, you could space the dowels acccordingly. I'm going to say space the dowels or biscuits at every 6-8" and use a good quality wood glue. Titebond II should do the trick for you. Hope this helps.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Ell,
Without seeing the design you are contemplating, Oak ply and solid edging *might* solve your width dilemma.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*dresser side panel*

Usually the sides of a dresser, not contemporary style, are made with frame and panel construction. Thinner panels are set into a perimeter frame allowing a conservation of material and the desried look. Here's a link showing the construction. Cabinet door are made in a similar manner:
http://www.woodworkersjournal.com/Ezine/Articles/Frameandpanel_Construction_4120.aspx

The inner panels can be bookmatched so the grain on one side reflects the grain on the adjoining panel. The panels themselves are not the primary source of strength, rather the frame is and two frames meeting in the corners, front and side, are very strong.

Your design, what ever it is, will need to have suitable construction methods. bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

For a full side, I wouldn't use solid wood. For cabinet sides, 3/4" plywood would be the way to go.














 







.


----------



## Ell (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks guys! I will take all of these into consideration :smile:


----------

